# GALAXY... and some mustang questions



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

How long have you had her for?


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I got her the first part of January.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would go ahead and have the vet check her just to be on the safe side. It may be nothing more than her just getting a bit of a pot belly from the sudden availability of good food, or she could be carrying. I'm unsure of how they house the 'stangs in the holding pens so it may be possible that she was exposed to a stally in there.

Even though she's getting better about being handled, you might suggest that the vet sedate her to do the check...prevent him/her from getting kicked.

I am also anxious to see what color she'll shed out to this summer, I am still so fascinated by her coat.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

They separated the mares and stallions, but she was recently captured. I guess I will call my vet and see if she will do it. 

I am also really excited to see her summer coat. I think she is so pretty and unique. I hope that the shorter coat will make the spots sharper. I have come to the conclusion that with an appy anything can happen though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shes got quite a belly going on. Has she been dewormed? Do you know the type/cutting/quality of hay she's eating? If it has a lower nutritional value, that can cause a "hay belly"

I do think having a vet out to take a look at her would be best. And sedating her would be the best option. She has come a long ways but she will probably act differently to someone she doesn't know and get super stressed out.

She has a gorgeous color! How old is she again? 2?


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I believe the blm said they de-wormed her when they gave her vaccines and branded her right before I picked her up. I've played with her mouth and lips, but I haven't tried to shove wormer in there. I am free feeding Timothy hay, and throwing in a flake of alfalfa in the morning. The blm said she was three. Will sedation hurt the foal if she is pregnant?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd have the vet run a fecal test to see if she has worms/eggs. She could and that way you know exactly what to use to treat. Say she had tapeworms, Ivermectin will take care of that, while pyrantal won't. So if they used pyrantal, she didn't get the correct type of dewormer. Hopefully they covered their bases and treated for everything, but if she had a bad infestation, it's possible not all were killed off and then they started to reproduce again and now you have a big belly.

I don't think sedation will hurt the baby if there is one, but I'd ask the vet first and see what they recommend doing.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

If she was bred she will be foaling soon the mustangs around here foal at this time of the year. Was she a local mustang, Virgina Range or did she come from somewhere else. Can you see if she is bagging up? She is getting thick, compared to the pictures you posted when you first got her.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I reckon I could check. Seems like a bad place to stick my head however. She has never offered to kick... But if... Ouch.

Maybe a vehicle inspection mirror? Lol


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Stand in front of her leg about mid belly and bend down if she likes to be brushed doing while your brushing her it will distract her.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I took some 'stang boobie pics, and uploaded them (I've always wanted to do that, sorry). I can't tell anything by them. My vet comes in my area every other Tuesday, so i will give her a call. **shrugs** Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

If she is she's not real close yet by the looks of her teats, so I don't think you get a surprise by the time the vet comes out. But she defiantly looks thicker.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

She is indeed pregnant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope this is a good thing.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

It is not ideal, ha ha. What should I do to prepare? Mustangs may be more protective right? She is gentle but still wary of me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

2 for the price of 1! Yeah! LoL, Ummm....Oh boy! Your workload just doubled. I'm excited to see the baby's color. Did the vet give an estimate on how far along she is?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Did your vet give you a possible due date. What I would do is spend as much time with her as I could grooming and petting and general sacking out, and I would leave her halter on when get real close if there is nothing she can get it hung up on, so when she does foal you can hold her while you put iodine or betadine (sp) on the foals navel, a shot glass works really well just dip it in the glass and it covers it well I do this for 3 days just to be sure. She'll probably be real protective of the foal at first. The best thing to do is after it's born do the belly button, pet it touch it all over, pick up it's feet, love on it, then leave them alone to bond, make sure it nurses, and pees and poops.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

The vet was not real sure on the date she was not cooperating. I will attach a picture of her udder maybe someone can tell me if she is getting close? I wanna know how much time to prepare.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm sorry you weren't expecting this foal but I love Mustangs and can't wait to see this little one! Your mare is absolutely stunning and I bet her foal will be as well. So...congrats!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I wish I could give you a better idea but with the look of her udders it could be 2 weeks or 6 weeks, here a link to site that has some useful info on foaling.
Foaling


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

beautiful mustang you have there!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I think so as well, thank you lilkitty. We only payed 50$ for her. So 25$ per horse. Ha ha. With the Appaloosa gene I will be interested to see the color of the foal. Could be anything!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you know where she came from?


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Virginia range
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

My mistake, Granite Range hma
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the Granite range horses, but if it was the Virgina range I would say you would get a foal with most likely a red base coat.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I read online that there was a group of circus Appaloosas that escaped In that area in the 1800's. Kinda funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, at least you will have a little time to prepare. Can you get some Mare & Foal to give her? What are you hoping for? I think getting a strong bond in place w/her will be your best step now, then hopefully she will be better w/letting you handle the foal. Good Luck!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I will be going to get her some special feed first thing. The foal already has a home at least. I guess it is kinda exciting, I just am expecting a calf here in a few days, and I've never had a foal. I was hoping she was not pregnant, but I knew it was possible. I just hope everything goes smoothly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Subbing xD


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh! Now I get to make a Foaling Thread!!:lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, congratulations...I think LOL.

I have no clue on how much longer you might have to wait. Based on the size of her belly in the pictures and no bigger than her udder is, I would say that you still have bit of time. She's probably not going to drop the foal tomorrow, but that's about as definitive as I can get LOL.

Just make sure she's getting good feed and plenty of it. Make sure you keep handling her to get her as comfortable as possible with you being close to her so that she hopefully won't be overly protective of her foal.

If she is very protective just after the birth, don't push the subject. It isn't critical that you imprint the foal just so long as you are able to get near it and handle it within the first few days. If that means putting them in a larger pen and then just sitting in there until the foal comes to investigate you on it's own, then so be it. Don't destroy the the tenuous trust she has in you just to get close to the foal.


Gah, now I'm excited to see what color the baby is!!


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

This should be interesting.. Can't wait to see the baby


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

When she foals you want to be VERY careful approaching her the first time. I have a friend that has a mustang mare that is as gentle and nice to be around as any horse but for about four days after she foals she is absolutely a killer to anything that comes around her. One day her showed up for work looking like he'd been in a bar fight and I asked what had happened and he told me he got too close to the mare after she foaled and she knocked him down and rolled him a little. Two days later he was handling the colt and she couldn't care less. She'd been off the range for several years at this time.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

any updates on your girl.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

No foal yet, her udders are filling out quite a bit. Im pretty nervous, ha ha. Ive never even been around a really young foal, or helped a mare deliver if she has problems. I worry about getting a vet out ASAP out here in the boondocks. She is looking really pretty as she is shedding out, I worry she is loosing a bit of condition and looking ribby. I'm giving her some grain, I hope it helps. She did not know what to make of it at first and ate her way around it. Now that she tried it she gobbles it up first. Silly mustangs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Did the vet have any idea about when she might foal?


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

A fellow mustang owner  We have an 11 year old Mustang gelding we've owned for three years. They are amazing animals...require alot of time, work, and patience but it all gets paid back to you when they finally do bond with you. We've owned him for three years and finally, within the last week he's allowing us to catch him in the pasture without having to entice him with grain first.

Your girl is beautiful, and the pregnancy will be an experience to remember! I hope the process flows smoothly and without incident.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Some mares get ribby when they get close to foaling, add some corn oil to her grain, about 1/2 cup, it's a fast and safe way to put weight on, if she gets runny stools back it off to 1/4 cup twice a day.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

cmarie said:


> Some mares get ribby when they get close to foaling, add some corn oil to her grain, about 1/2 cup, it's a fast and safe way to put weight on, if she gets runny stools back it off to 1/4 cup twice a day.


Thanks, I'll give that a try!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Her udders are now quite large hand hanging, but they are pretty lopsided, is that normal? It is like one teat got stretched down. Should I put her in a stall to foal? Just leave her in the corral? Sorry, I am new to this, andante was not really expecting it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Providing that the corral is safe (no loose wire fencing, no clutter on the ground, etc), I bet she'd probably feel a lot more comfortable foaling out there instead of cooped up in a stall.

As for the lopsided udder, I really can't say for sure one way or the other, but I can imagine that it's probably normal providing there's no excessive heat or tenderness there. I do know that some women get one breast bigger than the other when they are pregnant or nursing.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Updates?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

subbing. Cant wait to see her foal. Hope it all goes smoothy and she lets you get near her and her wee one.


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

if you've helped deliver a calf before helping to deliver a foal is not much different!!!!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

She is beautiful!!! I can't wait to see her nice slick summer coat colors...and this foal congrats. Just keep calm...LOTS of patience!!!! Have a vet. you can call if any complications, but just a waiting game now!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

She is all the way "bagged up", and laying down a lot today. It's pretty crappy weather though, so I hope it is not today or tonight! The cow was easy, I just came out to feed and her baby was right there eating! I called to inform my vet of her progress, and she said she will be on call for me, if there are any problems. She is getting pretty friendly now. She used to just "let" me come up to her and groom/love on her, now she comes right up as I am opening the gate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Subbing! I really wanna see what the foals coat is going to be! Oh and your mare is very pretty!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Getting close!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Subbing to see more of Galaxy!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Subbing for updates!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

no baby yet, it kinda sucks waiting. Does she look close? other two pictures just for fun. The weather is warming up, and I am looking forward to brushing her down, and her winter fuzz is gone. Ive been feeding flax seed and corn oil... I love the shiny horse season.


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

She's such a pretty girl, can't wait to see more photos and the baby!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

she looks close by the hind end, here bag still has a ways to go. She may end up looking like a bag of bones after she foals so be prepared for that.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's beautiful 

Here's to a smooth pregnancy! Can't wait till the baby comes


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

She is SO gorgeous! I cannot wait for her to foal, that baby is probably gonna be stunning.

Also, perhaps you know this, her halter is too loose and low. Right now it's right over the soft areas of her nose which mean, if she were to catch it on anything, her airway would be cut off. 
If you can, try to tighten it up so that the noseband is approximately 2 fingers below where her cheek bone ends. 

I just can't get over how pretty she is! I'm excited to see that baby and I'm crazy excited to see her markings without her current winter coat!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

cmarie said:


> she looks close by the hind end, here bag still has a ways to go. She may end up looking like a bag of bones after she foals so be prepared for that.


I know! She looks skinny! It is driving me nuts, I am feeding her soooo much. She gets mare and foal feed, free choice hay, beet pulp and corn oil. I think she keeps getting thinner. Her hip bones are prominent, and you can see her tail dock really well.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I can also see a huge amount of back bone. That mare is very thin! I would have a vet take a look at her. Something is wrong if she is losing weight and you are feeding her what she needs.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> She is SO gorgeous! I cannot wait for her to foal, that baby is probably gonna be stunning.
> 
> Also, perhaps you know this, her halter is too loose and low. Right now it's right over the soft areas of her nose which mean, if she were to catch it on anything, her airway would be cut off.
> If you can, try to tighten it up so that the noseband is approximately 2 fingers below where her cheek bone ends.
> ...


Thanks you, I was not aware of that. I guess I was just leaving it loose and "comfy" for her, ha ha... Stupid me. I don't leave it on her though. It was just on for grooming today. I'll make sure I check the tightness next time though. Thanks again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

That could be because she's getting close so she's losing all the muscle tone in her back, and from being on the range without enough food, just take it slow and steady, too much too fast can cause problems


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Trainer she was thin when she got her from BLM.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, but she wasn't as thin as she is now in the previous pictures.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Have you wormed her? My mustang that I adopted last October had strongyles galore, so we've been giving him the wormer necessary to clear them out. Worms can make it difficult for them to gain/keep weight.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> I can also see a huge amount of back bone. That mare is very thin! I would have a vet take a look at her. Something is wrong if she is losing weight and you are feeding her what she needs.


I had my vet out today. She took some fecal samples, and made sure she had healthy vitals. Today was dental day, and I had her teeth checked just in case... Even though she is young.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not sure if BLM worms for tape worms or not.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Would that super pack wormer be ok for a pregnant mare? I think my vet can test for all worm types from fecal right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Hopefully she can figure out what is up! Pretty mare! I want to do an Extreme Mustang Makeover sometime in the future.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> Hopefully she can figure out what is up! Pretty mare! I want to do an Extreme Mustang Makeover sometime in the future.


Thank you. I think it would be so hard to give your horse up at the end  good luck though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I would wait until you get the fecal results back and go with what's recommended by the vet.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Subbing, I can't wait for the foal from such a pretty mare. Hope all goes well.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Galaxy is acting odd today. It is about 70 f. Outside, and she is rather sweaty, but my others are not. All have shelter from the sun. I'd say she is acting colicky. I read online that it is a sign of labor, but she has no wax or milk coming from her udder. She comes and eats Feed from my hand, and I saw her poop... She just seems uncomfortable. Shifting from one back foot to the other. I guess my question is... Should I call a vet out, or just chalk it up to pregnancy related restlessness? I lost a horse to colic, so I am a little distressed right now. I also don't want to stress her out with a vet poking and prodding her if she is in labor. Any suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd call the vet anyway and ask them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

If your distressed call the vet, many times mares will act colicky because the foal is in an uncomfortable position. She may also be having false labor or real labor pains. But you never know. Can you tell if she has any gut sounds, is her poop loose or normal?


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I left my regular vet a message. She is only in my area on Tuesday's. I don't think I want to call in an emergency vet quite yet. Hopefully she will call me back soon. Her poop is solid, and her udder area is really hard, like it is over full. Like I said before though... There is nothing coming out of em'. She is sweaty on her neck, chest and flanks. And her breathing is... Not labored, but heavy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Do they even charge you for asking things over the phone? If not I'd call the emergency vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Bridgertrot said:


> Do they even charge you for asking things over the phone? If not I'd call the emergency vet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good point, I'll give someone a call.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I have to hop in the shower but I'll be thinking of and praying that she's ok and simply starting labor. I wanna see this gorgeous baby!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

If you have a stethoscope, hold it up to her belly, on the side past her ribs, and listen for stomach gurgling. If you can hear that, past sounds of the foal of course, then she shouldn't be colicking. If you don't have a stethoscope, just stick your ear to her belly. :lol:


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

A colt was born this morning! He seems to be having trouble finding the location of sustenance though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats! How are they both doing? Pics?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Awww ... it takes them a bit to figure it out .. pics when you can! Do you have help?


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll upload pics as soon as I get to my computer. I've still got animals to feed, and a cow to milk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Subbing for pics! Congrats!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

congrats on your colt, he'll find the milk bar.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

So excited! I bet he's a handsome fellow. I'd take him off your hands if I lived near you and had any money! Can't wait to see him!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Woot!!! Congrats! I really look forward to seeing some pictures....I wonder if he'll end up colored like his momma....


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

*Here He Is!!*

Some pictures I took of the little guy. His color is confusing to me, maybe red dun? His dorsal stripe is very vivid. Now I need to work on putting weight on momma. Poor skinny girl.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Awaahhh he's so cute.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What a cute little guy! On a side note, is the donk still in there with them? Donkeys are often aggressive toward young foals, so I would keep an eye on them.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Congrats on the cutie!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Boy he is a cutie..and those legs..he is so thick and stocky in those legs...looks almost a little draft in those legs....hes a cutie though.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Look at that little guy! I guess he figured out the milk bar ...... little precious ...


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> What a cute little guy! On a side note, is the donk still in there with them? Donkeys are often aggressive toward young foals, so I would keep an eye on them.


My donkey found a more donkey-friendly home on Tuesday. That is good information though. I never would have thought of her as agressive. Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Any color input?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

He is a beautiful color! Congratulations


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> He is a beautiful color! Congratulations


Haha... What color is he?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It can be so hard to tell. He may be a red dun...or he may just be a standard sorrel and his dorsal stripe may fade as he sheds and grows. Either way he's a definite cutie.


And Holy Huge Joints, Batman!!!

:lol: 

He's nothing but angles and skin right now and it makes him look pretty wonky :wink:, I can't wait to see what he looks like here in a few weeks when he's put a bit of weight on and his joints are a bit stronger and not quite so...angular.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats on the healthy baby and I'm guessing easy delivery. His legs look like tree trunks! LoL. Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I like him, the family is fighting over who gets him, so at least he has a home... Maybe several (none of us have ever had a baby horse). I read that if the dorsal extends through the tail that it will not fade. Now that I have been up close to him it defiantly extends into his tail.. Making a red streak down the middle and creamy red on the sides... And his tail is sooooo curly! No wonder everyone wants foals  As cute as he is... I don't want any more. Ha ha! Is he eligible to get a wild horse title and brand?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Title possibly I don't think they will brand him because he was born in captivity, call them and ask.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I think he will be a chestnut and the dorsal will fade. The tone doesn't look right for a red dun foal IMO.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Tryst said:


> I think he will be a chestnut and the dorsal will fade. The tone doesn't look right for a red dun foal IMO.


You may be right, only time will tell. I'm for sure no expert.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it is entirely possible that he is a red dun. Newborn foal color changes a lot. I'd say we'll be able to see his color a lot better once he sheds his foal coat. Pretty baby =)


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

My vote is red dun, but can't say for sure. It'll be fun watching him grow up and shift colors either way. ^_^


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

And he could always acquire some spots later- or varnish roan.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh, he's adorable! I'm thinking chestnut, but who knows what he'll look like after his foal coat sheds


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

CLaporte..thats the same thing I first seen..those legs...so stocky! He's cute with some powerful legs....I think he might have some spotting later on


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

HE could be chestnut, red dun or palomino with that coat. Primitive markings, such as dun factor, are very common on foals at birth - it's part of their camouflage. Personally my money would be on chestnut - the tone of his coat just doesn't say dun to me really. I also don't think he is palomino either, but if he isn't chestnut, this would be my next guess, before red dun.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

He is such a cutie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

*More Pictures*

I am still sticking to red dun , But her new owner will love her no matter what her color is.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

'Bout time you posted more pics!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

texasgal said:


> 'Bout time you posted more pics!


Here, here!! :lol:

She's definitely a cutie, and it looks to me like you might be right about the red dun. Talk about an orange mane...and with those tips on her ears.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

love the color.

no title and no brand as the foal wasn't born and adopted out from the BLM.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

You just never know....

The papers for my red roan gelding said he was a red dun.


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

just so cute glad it all went well and that there both doing fine


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Ha ha, I can't believe I called him a her... I Guess cuz he is soooo cute. I Am still hoping that Lp makes a late apperence. Thanks for the kind comments. I am sooo glad I was not out there when she had him, she knew what she was doing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I forgot that it was a colt LOL.

Hope the poor guy grows into those adorable, but _large_, ears LOL.

Oh, and definitely red dun... I just noticed the shoulder barring as well.

If you can't get papers for him from the BLM, you can still register him with a separate agency/foundation. When I got Dobe, I got a sheet in his paperwork that listed a bunch of different places where I could get registration papers for him that would identify his markings, his ID number and/or parent's ID numbers. I would be able to tell you except I have apparently misplaced Dobe's paperwork :?.

Aha!!!
http://americanmustangsociety.com/MUSTANG_REGISTRY.html


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

what a gorgeous boy christabelle! and definitely do not hold your breath for Lp to show up haha i have a half appy half QH gelding that is now 2 years old who i was hoping would show Lp of some kind. however he has not. look on your boy for mottling on the muzzle, genitals and around the eyes, and for verticle hoof striping. my boy doesn't have these appy characteristics but if your boy does then there may be hope after all!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I forgot that it was a colt LOL.
> 
> Hope the poor guy grows into those adorable, but _large_, ears LOL.
> 
> ...


His mommy has mule ears (sorry galaxy it's true!) so I think they are there to stay  He will be adorable in a mustang kind of way. I was wondering about the brand because I believe titled and branded mustangs have some protections, also without those to anyone but me he is a grade horse. It does not matter to much though because he is staying in this family. I will look into that info smrobs... Thank you so much. Your Dobe is such a handsome guy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I think his name is going to be Amistad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Very cute, and how much of him is leg? Lol, they're so long. To match his ears, perhaps... Congrats on a safe delivery and a healthy mother and foal! Looking foward to more pictures


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

What a cutie patootie!


----------

